# Mogadore/Congress Lake Rd./1/10/10



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

What a crisp, cold, beautiful morning! The snow squeeked with every step and the cold air froze in the sinuses. Unprotected skin was painfully burning as we walked out on to Mogadore, dragging our shanties and gear.










It was the hearty crew of Nick, cfish, Prez and I, first to arrive. Mr. Phish met us in the parking lot. We set up on the North shoreline.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Over the past couple of years, I've gotten to know Joe "Kastaway" Kulis, a living legend in NE Ohio outdoors. He fished Hawgfest with Brewkettle's crew, Nick included, and is a wealth of outdoor knowledge. I took the 12.328 lb walleye I caught in the Fish Crazy Walleye Derby to his shop in Bedford for mounting. What a place! He's been there for 40 years and he has just about every kind of animal you can imagine mounted and on display there. It's a really neat place. 
Anyway, we were talking and I told him Nick and I were going ice fishing. He gave us one of his freeze dried bait products to test out. They're called "Kastaway's Ice Cubes". Blocks of ground up freeze dried minnows and waxworms mixed with sand and sawdust. All you do is drop one in the hole and it slowly dissolves, floating up. The scent and particles attract minnows and get the attention of other critters under the ice, including what you're fishing for. It's a really cool concept and best of all, IT WORKS!




























Nick had two fish on the ice before I could get my glasses un-frosted to start fishing.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We stayed out for 6 hours or so, catching lots of gills. Nick and I pulled 22 fish and kept 8. Cfish and Prez added 2 keepers. If was on the slow side, but still was a beautiful day to get out. As the morning wore on, more folks showed up. My boots have a leak in them somwhere, so my feet were pretty much frozen. If the fish would have been biting better, we'd probably still be out there. We got 10 small keepers for Nick to practice his fish cleaning skills on. I will practice eating them. LOL.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Great pics as usual BD!!

Question for you CL Rd. guys...
Anyone ever get into the perch over there? 
I was bass fishing there in November and the water was crystal clear. I was throwing a spinnerbait and on every cast I could see 3,4,5,6, big yellow perch following it back to the boat!

This took place in good size area between the big island, the channel and a hump to the W/NW of the island.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

BD.....As usual.....great pic's......The crystalline appearance of the tree branches are made very apparent......by the shimmering solar effect cast upon them, in this frigid morning artic air.......and so tastefully captured by the lens of Carl's camera. Good to see you again and to meet Nick/Cfish/and Prez.......Needless to say.....your trek out was very invigorating.......Glad you guys found some angling activity..... The other members of my party had a sleep-in problem and arrived just short of an hour late...When my son-in-law and grandson, made their appearance.......I had just iced my 18th fish........We later moved just once.....reset and finished by catching 42 between us......with my son-in laws 11 3/4" perch, being our largest fish.....I just finished cleaning our keepers and like you....will endulge the wife and myself in a fish fry supper...Was a slow start to other icers coming out, but that changed as the day progressed........I'm glad to see the numbers grow.......many more safe and enjoyable trips to you and your crew....As for me....I got plans to fish tomorrow with bassmastermjb (Mark) and thats the great thing about being retired and being in love with ice fishing.....cause "GOD KNOWS, THAT THE SEASON GOES BY EVER SO QUICKLY...


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Great pics. Always love crisp frosty mornings.Briansipe17 and I were out there as well. The bite was slow,but we managed to get some keepers on the ice. Didn't count them, but I figure around 2 dozen give or take. That was the first time we have been to Mogadore, and won't be the last. A lot more people than I had expected to see . Felt good to catch some fish!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

jigtwins said:


> Great pics. Always love crisp frosty mornings.Briansipe17 and I were out there as well. The bite was slow,but we managed to get some keepers on the ice. Didn't count them, but I figure around 2 dozen give or take. That was the first time we have been to Mogadore, and won't be the last. A lot more people than I had expected to see . Felt good to catch some fish!


I think that pic on BigDaddy's last post is us? It looks like, unless someone else out there was borrowing their kids sleds to haul the gear... lol


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

beautiful pics..... pic 2681 (the one with the lone black shanty) is really nice....put a frame around that one...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It was a great day. 

This evening, after my daughter's soccer game and lots of bickering between the kids (Sam has a black eye from big sis) I got Nick cleaning fish. 

I'm teaching him the same way I learned from my Dad and older brothers, scale them, cut off heads, and gut. Probably the best way to clean smaller keeper gills. Little bro Sam was so intriuged, I was letting him scale while Nick beheaded and gutted. 

My fish cleaning adys are on their way to being over... I think. 

I hope they don't cook them all for their after school snack tomorrow!

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job everyone and it was a picturesque day. I never made it out to clr but had my fill of gills at my parent's pond which included a bonus perch, crappie, and 2-lg. mouth bass. I then went to Berlin and was messing with the eyes as it went they were messing with me. Could not get them to bite the minnow but they are there as the marcum did not lie.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pics Carl. As usual it looks like you had a good time. I, like you enjoyed yesterday. I'll be back out next weekend for sure. I hope the bite picks up. That always makes the trip a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I forgot to tell you guys, we did catch 1 perch, about 7 incher. He swam away... There are some big ones in there though, right Cull'in???


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

MAN, I had the best day on the ice on Sunday. I chatted with BigDaddy and his group in the parking lot and headed out to "our secret spot"! at about 1pm. I caught decent gills mixed with dinks all day. When paintEd showed up at around 3, he set up right in front of me. He said he wanted a batch to take home after catching a couple good gills. I started throwing some keepers on the ice also....when I hit two 10" perch just at dark. 

Then I had an awesome 45 second fight with something HUGE! It brought me out of my seat and I put my rod into the water....I thought the pole was going to break. I managed to get a few cranks of the reel before he knew he was hooked then when he made his run it was all over. But man, if you were on the ice anywhere on Congress you heard me hootin and hollerin. I was having a blast! I just tied a two hook tandum with my two best jigs. I retied my next two best jigs and threw them in the hole just to have my lantern burn my line. 4 jigs in 10 minutes....gone! But I'm still smilin.


----------

